
Fast Times In East Berlin: Exploring Europe's New Startup Capital - revorad
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/berlin_europe_startup_capital.php
======
dotcoma
The only innovative companies ever to come out of Europe have come out of
Scandinavia, mainly Sweden: Linux (Finland); Opera (Norway); and Skype, My_sql
and Spotify from Sweden. The rest is just hype, imho.

